# what manufacterures make glock slides



## fiveseven (Mar 20, 2010)

who make tactical custom glock slides ones that have notches in the rear sight so you could attach a some type of micro red dot optic on where it looks integral to the slide not one that has a mounting bracket


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Lonewolf maybe?


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Bowie Tactical Concepts http://www.bowietacticalconcepts.com/servicesandshipping.html

He did some work on my G23 and it turned out exactly how I wanted


----------

